# Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?



## Nick_A (20. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen, #h

wo ist denn der sehr fundierte Bericht über fischen24 hin ?

Eben war er doch noch da (habe ihn zum Glück noch gelesen) ?!?

Sind negative Erfahrungsberichte nicht mehr erlaubt ?

--> Bitte um Aufklärung, da das sicher noch mehr Leute interessiert.

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*

zumal es ein fall mit urteil und nicht nur mit hörensagen war!!!


----------



## Sterni01 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*

Komisch, die ,,suche,, ergibt auch nix !


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*

vlt. weil per link zu viel schleichwerbung für den veranstalter da drin war?!


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*

Hmm...oder aber er die E-Mails des Beschuldigten ZITIERT hat, und sowat nennt man meines Wissen´s Recht am eigenen Gedankengut, und darf ohne Genehmigung nicht öffentlich verbreitet werden #c.... Dat is allerdings gefährliches Halbwissen was ich hier zum besten gebe.....


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*

Das ist hier aber keine seltenheit...ich habe nicht nur ein mal nach einem betrag von mir gesucht der einfach gelöscht wurde...ohne mich darf hin zu weisen oder sonst was. naja


----------



## Nick_A (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> vlt. weil per link zu viel schleichwerbung für den veranstalter da drin war?!



Hihi....der war gut, Dirk !!! #6


Ich muss in diesem Fall so ein wenig an den Alaska-Lodge-Thread vor 4-5 Jahren denken in dem es sehr heiss herging...der wurde damals -zurecht- rausgenommen, da dort u.a. auch persönliche Beleidigungen enthalten waren.

Datt ist in diesem Fall (inkl. Gerichtsurteil) allerdings definitiv nicht der Fall gewesen und der Bericht war wirklich seeeehr sachlich (beinahe schon emotionslos ) geschrieben. #d

Naja, vielleicht kann uns ein Mod etwas erhellen...


----------



## Dart (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*

@ToxicToolz
Vermutlich hast du recht mit den zitierten mails.
Hoffe auf Aufklärung, und auf ein möglicherweise, überarbeitetes Posting von Jon.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*

Der Thread ist vorläufig unsichtbar geschalten weil es da noch einiges abzuklären gibt. 
Thomas steht mit beiden Parteien in Kontakt.


----------



## Nick_A (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*

Hören wir dann auch vom Ergebnis ? 

..... oder bleibt das dann in den tiefsten Datenbanken des AB verschlossen  ?  :q

Für mich klang das Ganze recht eindeutig.

Und ganz ehrlich...ich persönlich will mir schlechte Reiseveranstalter nicht antun und bin deswegen froh, wenn es hier auch nicht nur "Lobhuldigungen" sondern auch "Negativberichte" gibt.

Ein Negativbericht an sich ist nichtmal so sonderlich schlimm (auch nicht für das Gebiet, den Reiseveranstalter, etc.) ... schlimm finde ich allerdings, wenn man während oder nach einer Reise nicht sauber Probleme klären kann und Fehler dann nicht auf der eigenen Seite sucht, sondern der anderen Seite gibt ! 

Umso interessanter fand ich auch das Gerichtsurteil (insb. die Urteilsbegründung, inkl. Schadenersatz für "entgangenen Spass"). #6


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*

Ja eben, frag mich och grad was es noch "abzuklären" gibt. Die Sache ist klar, wurde vor Gericht auch genauso gesehen, der TE hat Recht bekommen, und das bestimmt nich weil der Richter gute Laune hatte. Wat jetzt von der Reisebude kommt, kann man sich ja an 5 Fingern ausrechnen


----------



## Flatfischer (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Komisch, die ,,suche,, ergibt auch nix !




Oh doch, bei kurzer Suche im Internet findet man sogar das komplette Gerichtsurteil.... Den Link werde ich allerdings nicht melden, damit dieser Beitrag nicht etwa auch gelöscht wird.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*

Die Fakten sind immer das eine - und ein Urteil ist ein Urteil.

Das "berichten" über solche Fakten ist das andere.

Zum einen haben wir hier Regeln die z. B. klar untersagen, Mailinhalte öffentlich zu stellen (ohne Erlaubnis des Absenders).

Zum anderen ist es begreiflich, dass in solchen Fällen die Emotionen teilweise höher gehen (auch wenn man vor Gericht gewonnen hat).

Da muss man schlicht manchmal die User vor sich selber schützen.

Manche Ausdrucksweise mag einem Poster als sachlich erscheinen, ist es aber de facto dennoch nicht und somit juristisch angreifbar.

Nach 10 Jahren Anglerboardforum und zwischen 5 und 10 Anwaltskontakten pro Monat entwickelt man dafür schon ein gewisses Gefühl, wann man einschreitet.


----------



## jvonzun (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*

Ja, Thomas hat mich darüber informiert, dass er meinen Bericht gelöscht hat, somit also kein Problem.

Wie ich es ihm auch schon geschrieben habe, finde ich es natürlich schade,dass dies so ist, denn ich habe nicht aus dem Bauch heraus beschuldigt oder beleidigt, sondern mit Fakten und Beweisen sachlich formuliert, was vorgfallen ist.

Dass ich nicht zitieren darf, wusste ich aber nicht. Da er das Forum unterhält,macht er auch die Regeln, an die man sich halten muss, so dass ich ihn verstehe.

Angst vor einem weiteren Gerichtsfall habe ich jedoch nicht. Im Gegenteil, habe noch einige Asse im Ärmel!

Gruss Jon


----------



## chivas (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*

man könnte den post auch einfach so einkürzen/überarbeiten, dass es keinerlei "angriffsfläche" gibt - und alle wären zufrieden


----------



## angler1996 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*

chivas
das halte ich für ein gefährliches Spiel.
Wer ist dann für den Inhalte der Änderungen verantwortlich?
Vom Aufwand mal ganz abgesehen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Tortugaf (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*

Wenn in einem Forum nichts Kritisches gesagt werden  kann, verliert es automatisch an Wert. 
Ich bin kein Rechtanwalt u. kenne nicht die rechtlichen Grenzen in diesem Fall.
Aber das der Geschädigte über seine Erfahrung mit den Reiseveranstalter berichten darf u. sollte, halte ich für wichtig. Es gibt ja auch Bewertungen von Hotels usw.
  Denn es sind  Informationen die man heute braucht, um nicht reinzufallen u. Internet macht das erst möglich.
  Klar ist aber auch das die Administration entscheidet was sie für angemessen hält o. nicht. Es ist auch ein bisschen Boardkultur u. nicht nur Recht, was man zulässt u. was nicht.

  G. Frank


----------



## Dart (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Rechtanwalt u. kenne nicht die rechtlichen Grenzen in diesem Fall.
> Aber das der Geschädigte über seine Erfahrung mit den Reiseveranstalter berichten darf u. sollte, halte ich für wichtig.


Sorry das ich da nur Schmunzeln kann. "Ich halte etwas für wichtig, hab aber keine Ahnung von rechtlichen Konsequenzen"

Jon hat sich doch geäussert zur Löschung seines Beitrags, das sollte doch zum allgemeinen Verständniss reichen, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## swissdogface (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*

Besagtes Urteil findet ihr mit der Goolge-Suche auch nach der Löschung hier im Forum: http://www.google.ch/#q=fischen24+u...KSjAfevoiMDg&ved=0CAgQpwU&fp=aacdcee03d8ea5cf


----------



## jvonzun (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wo ist der Artikel mit/über Fischen24 hin ?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Hallo Jon,
> 
> 
> Ab April werde ich wenn nichts gravierendes dazwischen kommt für drei Monate auf Bali sein. Beste Zeit für GTs usw. Denk mal drüber nach.
> ...


 

werde dann wohl auch dort sein!
Gruss Jon


----------

